# Ansona American Clocks



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

My old cast iron cased Ansona has two faults now. The chime works erratically, and now the swinging "yoke" on the clock face rattles away, causing the main spring to unwind (I think). Question - are there still spares available, or an expensive making of parts? The clock was bought by my great grandmother in China, and has passed down the family ever since. It had a new mainspring fitted about eight years ago, but is very hard to wind - indicating the wrong spring was put in? The face looks very similar to Thomas's.

Thanks

Mike















http://s22.postimg.org/q5ku1ngcd/Ansona_Clock_Face.jpg' alt='Ansona_Clock_Face.jpg'>


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Well this one boils down to how much you love it, there are some reproduction movements available & the are old replacement movements available.

The real problem you have its time & money.

The clocks are old and not worth much, look around at the fairs and boot sales there are loads of them.

The clocks are not woth anything as such so spending hundreads on a clock reair' well do the maths.

Upon saying that I have a couple , I repaired restored them , only because I liked the and I'm able to, would have cost a couple of hundread to get someone to do it.

http://i935.photobucket.com/albu

Here's one o did last year, its as I bought it, I will put the finished picture non from another computor, these tablet things are ok, but I find them hard work..

Can we have a picture of yours.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

There you go, image sorted.


----------

